# Contador de plazas de parking



## apmilena (Abr 20, 2009)

Tengo que hacer un proyecto para la universidad que trata sobre un contador de plazas de garage. Cuando entra un coche el contador tiene que bajar un numero y cuando sale tiene que subirlo y mostrarlo en un display. He hecho la primera estructura general y la he implementado con electronics workbench pero no me funciona, queria ver si me podian dar algun consejo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 20, 2009)

Sólo necesitas 1 contador y 2 sensores, uno de entrada y otro de salida.

ademas de eso necesitarás 2 carteles, uno de "hay lugar", y otro de "no hay lugar".

este circuito es muy sencillo, a lo mejor no se simula bien en workbench, pero debe funcionar.

nosotros los hicimos programado en un Zelio (PLC) y funciono bien.

el programa se llama ZelioSoft y es el simulador y programador de PLC marca Zelio de Scheneider.

saludos.


----------



## apmilena (Abr 20, 2009)

Yo no puedo hacerlo con PLD sino que tengo que usar lo que hay en el archivo, si quereis os lo pongo en foto para que me digais si el montaje esta bien. En vez de usar sensores he usado interruptores, aunque yo queria usar pulsadores pero no los encontre en el electronics workbench.


----------



## jose777 (May 17, 2009)

He estado probando tu circuito y no cuenta bien yo tamb tengo k hacer el mismo circuito pero de dos plantas con 7 plazas en cada planta con prioridad en la primera a ver si me podrias ayudar


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2009)

Hay un post con el mismo principio sobre conocer la cantidad de personas dentro de una habitación, allí se describe un contador de entradas y salidas.
Usa el buscador


----------

